# Sticky  Glossary of Terms



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

*AADR* - All American Dog Registry

*ADBA* - American Dog Breeders Association, The largest registry of American Pit Bull Terriers

*Aggro* - Short for \"aggressive.\"

*Agility *- A sport offered by various clubs and registries in which dogs run through a timed obstacle course.

*AKC *- American Kennel Club, an all-breed registry which recognizes the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

*AMB or AMBOR* - Acronyms for a mixed breed dog. AMBOR is American Mixed Breed Obedience Registry.

*American Pit Bull Terrier* - The American game bred fighting dog, bred from the original Bulldog. Used for baiting, fighting, and hunting in England, Ireland, Spain and Scotland.

*American Staffordshire Terrier* - A separate show version of the American Pit Bull Terrier.

*APBT* - American Pit Bull Terrier

*AR* - Animal Rights

*AST *- American Staffordshire Terrier 
Blue - A dilution of the black coloration, which appears as various shades of gray.

*Bombproof *- Used to describe the ideal temperament for the breed. Courageous, friendly, sound, never fearful or human-aggressive.

*Box *- [] A designated containment area for the matching of dogs, used in a historical sense

*Breaking Stick* - A round or wedge shaped stick used for the parting of fighting dogs

*Brindle *- A coat color resembling stripes. Can come in many shades (red brindle, blue brindle, mahogany brindle, chocolate brindle, etc.)

*BT* - English Bull Terrier, aka \"Spuds McKenzie\" dog.

*Bull Baiting* - The sport of attacking bulls with dogs

*Bulldog *- A nickname for the American Pit Bull Terrier

*BYB* - Back yard breeder, an inexperienced breeder, One who breeds for the wrong reasons.

*Catch Dog* - A dog used for catching large wild game

*Catch Weight* - A heavyweight dog

*CGC *- Canine Good Citizen. A title offered by the American Kennel Club for basic manners and obedience.

*CH *- Champion. Either a dog who has won a set amount of points in the show ring, or historically, a dog who won 3 contract matches.

*Chain Weight* - The weight of a dog right off a chain or from it\'s everyday living

*Cull *- The process of eliminating undesirable characteristics

*Cur* - An inferior dog, an APBT that gives up, one who lacks gameness

*DA* - Dog aggressive, typical trait of the APBT

*Demodex* - A type of mange, typically passed on from parent to offspring.

*Drive* - A dog\'s desire or propensity for a certain thing. (ie, toy drive, play drive, prey drive, defense drive)

*Flirtpole* - A \"fishing pole\" type toy used to exercise a dog. Generally a long pole of PVC or wood with a rope dangling off the end, to which a toy or hide can be attached.

*Gameness* - The quality in APBTs which causes them to keep going, no matter how hurt or beaten they are. The instinct to never quit, at all costs.

*GRCH* - Grand Champion. Either a dog who has won a set amount of points in the show ring, or historically, a dog who won 5 contract matches.

*HA *- Human aggression, an undesired \"flaw\"

*Hard mouth* - Term used to describe the power of a bite

*Match* - A contract fight between two opponents of the same weight (usually)

*Neuter* - Usually means to remove a male\'s reproductive organs, but can technically be used for both male and female procedures.

*Piebald or Pied* - A coat pattern where large spots of color are dispersed on a white coat. Sometimes called cow-spotted or moo moo pattern.

*Pit bull* - General term used to describe the AST, APBT and SBT

*PP *- \"Personal protection\", associated with the personal protection phase of Schutzhund

*Prong collar* - aka pinch collar. A training collar with \"prongs\" that face in to the dog\'s neck, and pinch when the dog pulls.

*PTS* - \"Put to sleep\" or euthanize.

*Rednose* - A color where the dog shows a red, copper or liver-colored nose. Can appear on various coat colors such as fawn, red, chocolate, brindle, etc. Usually paired with hazel, green, yellow, or other light-colored eyes. This color is acceptable in the APBT, but frowned on in the AST and SBT.

*Registry* - Also called a \"kennel club,\" a registering body which sanctions dog events and offers \"papers\" on purebred dogs.

*Roll* - A brief, informal fight, used to evaluate a young dog\'s desire to fight

*SBT* - Staffordshire Bull Terrier

*Schutzhund* - (German for \"protection dog\") tests dogs of all breeds for the traits necessary for police-type work, tracking, obedience, and personal protection type training

*Spay* - To remove a female\'s reproductive organs

*Springpole* - A type of toy used to exercise and condition dogs. Usually attached to a tree limb, free-standing post, or maybe the side of a house. A bite surface -- such as a hide, tug toy, burlap sack, tire, etc. -- is attached to rope, which is attached to a spring or bike innertube, which is in turn mounted to some secure surface.

*TT* - Temperament test. Also a title offered by the American Temperament Test Society.

UKC - United Kennel Club, an all-breed registry which recognizes the APBT.

*Undershot* - A dental condition where the dog\'s lower incisors meet in front of the upper ones. Seen in Boxers, Bulldogs, mastiff breeds, and others. A fault in the APBT, AmStaff and Staffybull.

*Weight Pull* (WP) - A sport offered by various clubs and registries, in which dogs pull loaded carts or sleds in competition.

*'PR'* - Purple ribbon-bred. Not a title, but a designation that shows a dog has had 3 generations of ancestors registered with the United Kennel Club.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Not alphabetical, sorry. I included some historical designations. Feel free to exclude those if you think they're inappropriate for the site.

~~~~

UKC - United Kennel Club, an all-breed registry which recognizes the APBT.

AKC - American Kennel Club, an all-breed registry which recognizes the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

AADR - All American Dog Registry

'PR' - Purple ribbon-bred. Not a title, but a designation that shows a dog has had 3 generations of ancestors registered with the United Kennel Club.

SBT - Staffordshire Bull Terrier

Weight Pull (WP) - A sport offered by various clubs and registries, in which dogs pull loaded carts or sleds in competition.

Agility - A sport offered by various clubs and registries in which dogs run through a timed obstacle course.

Registry - Also called a "kennel club," a registering body which sanctions dog events and offers "papers" on purebred dogs.

Gameness - The quality in APBTs which causes them to keep going, no matter how hurt or beaten they are. The desire to win and conquer, at all costs.

Roll - A brief, informal fight, used to evaluate a young dog's desire to fight

Match - A contract fight between two opponents of the same weight (usually)

CH - Champion. Either a dog who has won a set amount of points in the show ring, or historically, a dog who won 3 contract matches.

GRCH - Grand Champion. Either a dog who has won a set amount of points in the show ring, or historically, a dog who won 5 contract matches.

CGC - Canine Good Citizen. A title offered by the American Kennel Club for basic manners and obedience.

Drive - A dog's desire or propensity for a certain thing. (ie, toy drive, play drive, prey drive, defense drive)

Flirtpole - A "fishing pole" type toy used to exercise a dog. Generally a long pole of PVC or wood with a rope dangling off the end, to which a toy or hide can be attached.

Springpole - A type of toy used to exercise and condition dogs. Usually attached to a tree limb, free-standing post, or maybe the side of a house. A bite surface -- such as a hide, tug toy, burlap sack, tire, etc. -- is attached to rope, which is attached to a spring or bike innertube, which is in turn mounted to some secure surface.

Prong collar - aka pinch collar. A training collar with "prongs" that face in to the dog's neck, and pinch when the dog pulls.

Martingale - aka limited-slip collar. A type of collar, sometimes a one-piece collar/leash, which contracts only to a certain point when the dog pulls. Popular with sighthound owners and those with dogs who tend to slip their heads out of collars.

~~~~

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

here

http://www.gamedogs.com/definitions.htm


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That's cheating Andy..lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking good so far but I would change "cur" to something along the lines of "a dog without gameness, or a quitter". "Inferior" is just such a vague term and cur should be used to describe a dog who gives up. JMO


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am glad yall are doing this!!!! It will help me out a whole lots!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Looking good so far but I would change "cur" to something along the lines of "a dog without gameness, or a quitter". "Inferior" is just such a vague term and cur should be used to describe a dog who gives up. JMO


I agree.

Also, for the term Gameness, I think that "_The desire to win and conquer..._" should instead state something to the effect of:

"The instinct to never quit"...

I don't know, desire seems more from a mentality standpoint, as oppose to physical.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks good Eric. Only can think of one and that Personal Protection (PP). I'm sure that there are others but nothing coming to mind.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, thought of one: Schutzhund. Here's what I found on www.reference.com:

_Schutzhund is a dog sport that was developed in Germany in the early 1900s to test whether German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) act and perform in the manner that the breed was intended, rather than simply evaluating a dog's appearance. Today, many breeds other than GSDs can compete in Schutzhund, but it is a demanding test for any dog and few of them can pass this kind of test._


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Updated, keep'em coming..


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Aggro - Short for "aggressive."

Bombproof - Used to describe the ideal temperament for the breed. Courageous, friendly, sound, never fearful or human-aggressive.

TT - Temperament test. Also a title offered by the American Temperament Test Society.

PTS - "Put to sleep" or euthanize.

AR - Animal Rights

AMB or AMBOR - Acronyms for a mixed breed dog. AMBOR is American Mixed Breed Obedience Registry.

Brindle - A coat color resembling stripes. Can come in many shades (red brindle, blue brindle, mahogany brindle, chocolate brindle, etc.)

Piebald or Pied - A coat pattern where large spots of color are dispersed on a white coat. Sometimes called cow-spotted or moo moo pattern.

Rednose - A color where the dog shows a red, copper or liver-colored nose. Can appear on various coat colors such as fawn, red, chocolate, brindle, etc. Usually paired with hazel, green, yellow, or other light-colored eyes. This color is acceptable in the APBT, but frowned on in the AST and SBT.

Blue - A dilution of the black coloration, which appears as various shades of gray.

BT - English Bull Terrier, aka "Spuds McKenzie" dog.

Spay - To remove a female's reproductive organs

Neuter - Usually means to remove a male's reproductive organs, but can technically be used for both male and female procedures.

Demodex - A type of mange, typically passed on from parent to offspring.

Undershot - A dental condition where the dog's lower incisors meet in front of the upper ones. Seen in Boxers, Bulldogs, mastiff breeds, and others. A fault in the APBT, AmStaff and Staffybull.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BYB- Back yard breeder
DA- dog aggressive
HA- human aggressive

Just abbreviation's not every one knows.


----------



## maze31 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think this will help alot of people and new pitbull owners for the definitions, espacially regarding gameness a term not really used for other breeds. 
Thanks!


----------

